# Livingston 8-2 Hot mama!



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was just too hot today. You could walk outside and just be mad because the hot wind was blowing in your face.
So I went fishing with A.R. McAdams this afternoon he took his boat, and I showed him around my general hotspots. We didn't catch jack untill our 2nd pass at the Big Hump where I boated a nice hybrid and lost a white bass at the boat. Thanks for taking me and we will try again soon.
SS


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

What wind ?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay, so I got a little carried away,...I made that up about the wind. However, it was hot & I was mad!
The speedbass did put up a very good showing for its size and made my day.
SS


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Question....Shadslinger?*

I am pretty new at striper, hybred fishing....if I caught that fish...I would have called it a striper? Three solid lines to tail....although there are some scrambled markings on the front of it. Do the few scrambled dots on the front of it make it a hybred?

Thanks in advance,

Later
R3F


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Shadslinger, I was just joking. I haven`t been on the water in quite some time,
I was basically referring to the conditions at my house. The way the house and woods are situated, it has to be gale force winds before I can get any breeze. LOL.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Well ya'll are doing better than me, I had a heart cath done last week and a stent put in, so I'm under house arrest till tuesday. But Yeah I feel the pain, it was hot, I ended up taking my mother-in-law home and just happen to run by lake limestone on the way home. It's a nice little lake, never have heard alot about the fishing there. 
I heard on the weather that its suppose to be 105 in Dallas today, it was 102 yesterday on my truck thermometer....ya'll be careful.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

red3fish those broken lines, deep body, and bad attitude make it a hybrid. Here is a striper I caught this morning, 24" and I still had the hybrid in the cooler so you can see them side by side.
Kornbread, sorry to hear about your health problems and glad you got patched up, prayers will out for a speedy recovery.
Hey Cracker, no harm no foul, just kidding around.
SS


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks SS......and yeah I had always gone by the old rule that if they had broken stipes they were hybrids. Only strait unbroken stripes were true stripers..........Nice fish....I need to find a few of those aabout mid to late next week.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

We have to watch the Gulf early this week...but I think I'll try it tomorrow....Kornbread hope you have full recovery and see you out there this week.

Nice fish SS, very nice.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Thanks Shadslinger....*

Plain as day side by side!! Get well soon Kornbread.

Later
R3F


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

I know it's not a hybrid but here is a huge white bass my cousin caught.:smile:


----------



## penubly (Aug 4, 2005)

*niiiice!*

My folks live in Coldspring, and we fish just off the ramp in their subdivision.

Caught about 75-100 in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Glad to see you out fishing again SS. Let me know when you want to hook up and go after some fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think its saltwater time and I'm looking to go next week.


----------

